# Paph. henryanum ('Select' x 'Tall Stem')



## abax (Jul 13, 2012)

and Paph. venustum ('Cedro Montagna' x ' Hsinying') from
Tom at Fox Valley arrived today. The order was well packed, good roots and lovely plants. This is my first order
from Tom and I'm very well pleased.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2012)

cool
no photos?
oke:


----------



## paphreek (Jul 14, 2012)

I also have this henryanum cross from Tom. They are easy growing and bloom freely, far and away the least finicky of the henryanums I have.


----------



## quiltergal (Jul 14, 2012)

I had a small seedling that never did very well. I finally pitched it thinking I had a dud. Time to try again as I really love this species.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 14, 2012)

Great acquisition Abax!!!!

and lovely plant and spikes/blooms Ross !!!!

(I have 2 of them in low spikes act.)

Jean


----------



## Ray (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought a Chinese-bred henryanum from Holger Pernar at the NCOS Paph Forum in February, and it looks like it's about to spike for me.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 14, 2012)

Great additions! I have always been quite satisfied with plants from Tom.


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the beautiful photo, paphreek. Mine is a small two growth plant, so I've got something
exciting to look forward to. On the other hand, the venustum is in low bud and I can watch it to death and
cheer it on. Among other reasons, I'm growing lots of Paphs. to teach me patience.

Pawtuckit, you already know I'm trying very hard not to acquire yet another addiction. I'm on the don't
get into cameras again ten step program and doing reasonably well...so far. However, with a new furry
member of the family and a newly opened In-Charm somethingorother, I'm sorely tempted.

Ray, looking forward to seeing your plant in bloom.


----------



## Ray (Jul 15, 2012)

abax said:


> Ray, looking forward to seeing your plant in bloom.


Me too. Hope it likes it real hot and humid.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

Ray said:


> Me too. Hope it likes it real hot and humid.



One of my own henry's is in low spike now too. 2nd year in a row for it, so I don't think it will have a problem with hot and humid.


----------



## newbud (Jul 15, 2012)

My two cents for Tom: 






Nicely packed, arrived in good shape, exactly what I thought I was paying for.
Not henry's though, but still nice plants.
Hanne Popow and schlimii.


----------



## abax (Jul 16, 2012)

Isn't opening those orchid boxes fun??!! Even my dogs look forward to orchid deliveries...they get to chase styrofoam peanuts all over the kitchen floor. Five dogs and
floating peanuts makes for a great time.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2012)

abax said:


> ....they get to chase styrofoam peanuts all over the kitchen floor. * Five dogs *and
> floating peanuts makes for a great time.



OM. , That must be some family :drool: !!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Jul 17, 2012)

Picking up an orchid package from the post office and looking at it sitting on the passenger seat while you drive home is right up there in the excitement stakes for me these days:drool:.....Pretty sad really


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't get too excited. I have tell the wife it's a package for the neighbor


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2012)

Stone, I don't think that's sad. I'm an old fart and I get my
excitement wherever and whenever I can.

[email protected]

Jean, we have five dogs, three cats and two parrots. There's always something fun going on in this zoo!


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I can't get too excited. I have tell the wife it's a package for the neighbor



Yes, I generally slip in undercover of darkness:evil:


----------



## emydura (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yes, I generally slip in undercover of darkness:evil:



I generally have most things delivered to my workplace and sneak it into the glasshouse.  I was even buying things on my bosses credit card to make it more difficult to trace. There were many levels of deception. :evil:


----------

